# Cantaloupe wine



## Koom (Feb 15, 2011)

I found a recipe on Jack Keller's site but I wanted to know if any one here had a recipe for cantaloupe wine? Looking to do 6 gallons.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 15, 2011)

As with all of his recipes, we recommend you increase the pounds per gallon..

Second, cantaloupe is a very week/delicate flavored fruit as it is, so your gonna want to make an f-pac to give it some flavor...

Some veterans might be able to help you better since I havent made this wine before..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 16, 2011)

As I was cutting up a cantaloupe last night my wife asked if I was going to do any cantaloupe wine. MMMM I thought. Don't know.

You would probably be best to mix a blend of cantaloupe, with other melons to help with it's flavor. Definitely add raisins. Five pounds per gallon and more if possible. Would have to get them very sweet.

Some of us make a tropical blend which is a mix of pineapple, mango, papaya, melons etc. It's very good.

Give it a shot!


----------

